# BBB and Dutch Passion Present: Purple #1 and Hollands Hope



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello and welcome, hope you will enjoy the following show. To start off i will give a brief overview on my set up.

Light: 400W HPS
Soil: Fox Farms Ocean Forest
Pots: 3 gallon
Ferts: Full Fox Farms Line(Grow Big, Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom, Open Seasame, Beastie Bloomz, Cha-Ching)


I let these babies veg for 3 weeks before flower. AS you can see the sativa in the Purp #1 has really made that plant shoot up. It double the size of all my other plants, which has caused me to start some LST.

Here is the breeder info on the strains.

*Holland Hope*




 One of the first Dutch Outdoor strains, grown in Holland since the early eighties. A heavy Indica variety with a knock-out stone. Very mold resistant. Recommended.


Flowering period: 8 weeks Harvest time outdoor: end of Sept., 1 week Oct


*Purple#1*





 A strong plant (50% Indica, 50% Sativa), easy to grow. Purple Afghan seeds have been crossed in Holland with Indica and Sativa varieties since 1983. The plants are fully adapted to the Dutch climate and have a respectable yield. This variety has calyxes that turn purple, starting at the beginning of flowering. Up to 90% of the plants turn purple. Has a rough but subtle aroma and a very good high.


Flowering period: 8 weeks Harvest time outdoor: 2nd half of Sept., 1st week of Oct


Purple #1 back, Hollands Hope Front


----------



## IRISH (Jul 15, 2008)

looking very good BBB.  how far into flower are you now?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 23, 2008)

Everything is still going great with the grow. My ladies are packing on some bud. So far the Hollands Hope is the only plant showing any purple yet. You will see below the LST that had to be done to Purple #1.

Hollands Hope













Purple #1


----------



## IRISH (Jul 27, 2008)

that purp1 is trying to grow str8 up outta that room:hubba: . nice hazy purple color coming through. looking sweet BBB... ...


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 30, 2008)

Did I ever tell you I hate hermies, well I do! My Purp #1 hermied on me and a few of teh sacks opened before i caught it. I am hoeing it will not effect my crop to badly. So obvisouly I removed the Purp from teh closets it is drying now and i will try and  make some hash from it i guess.

As far as the Hollansd Hope goes that plant is beautiful. It is growing a nice and dense cola of purple bud. Can't wait to see this thing to start packing bud.

Hollands Hope


----------



## dopeman265 (Aug 1, 2008)

very sexy!!!! i am truly jealous of your females.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 6, 2008)

The HH is a wonderful plant. Would be perfect for a SoG operation. The plant does'nt bush out at all. It is naturally compact and is making a nice size cola. The purple is really start to show through now and has a nice hashy smell to it.

Whole Thing






Up close and personal


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looking good buddie.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 10, 2008)

I am picture taking maniac so here a few of my HH.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 10, 2008)

YUMMM... Top noch grow buddy


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 10, 2008)

They look beautiful. I had considered buying HH but I wasn't sure if I would be venturing indoors this winter, now I'm convinced. I can't wait to see how thick it gets, good sheeit, man...


----------



## akirahz (Aug 10, 2008)

Holy shnazzleberry those are some eggzellent ladies, and uber photography, def will be tuning in from now on


----------



## IRISH (Aug 10, 2008)

holy trichs batman...:hubba:  :hubba: ...loving the close-ups bbb. this is an interesting lady...putting it on the 'to get' list ...


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 15, 2008)

Well the HH is still kicking some ***. Its making one nice big cola, i can't wait to see how big that thing isa gonna get. I also sprouted another Purp#1 for next round.

From the side





From the top


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 16, 2008)

How do the trichs look? Think it'll be ready in just two weeks?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 16, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> How do the trichs look? Think it'll be ready in just two weeks?


 
I have'nt even bothered to check yet. I will start checking in 2 weeks to see how they look.


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 17, 2008)

Dude I NEED some Holands Hope LOL!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

Dam they are hot


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 17, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> Dude I NEED some Holands Hope LOL!


 
I'm right there with ya! I usually plant outside, and that what HH is, but I'm going indoors this winter, so I wasn't sure if I wanted to get some, or focus on more indoor oriented varieties. Now that I see that it will do well, I'm just waiting for the harvest to see the yield...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 17, 2008)

nice


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 20, 2008)

Just wanted to post a few more pictures. I think the HH is getting about done now. The fan leves are starting to die off on me. I might check the trichs this weekend just to see where i am at.

Whole Plant






Close Ups


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

Man are your plants hot


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 23, 2008)

yea they are amazing.. and amazing pics as well..


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 23, 2008)

Well my HH hermied on me late in the grow. So i went ahead a chopped it. It is over 7 weeks into flower so it should still be good smoke. She smells great and u truely can see purple in her now.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

DARN they are huge.lol


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 23, 2008)

Do you think that it did that because of something you did, or are you clueless?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 23, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> Do you think that it did that because of something you did, or are you clueless?


 
I was prolly my fault. I forgot to close my flap a few times so that prolly did it.


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 24, 2008)

Good to hear, for me anyway, I really fell in love with this strain just from the look of it. Now a moment of silence for a fallen sister...


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 24, 2008)

Good Job on the grow so far man. Looking amazing. Sorry about the hermie plant man. That sometimes happens late in flower and it just can't be helped. I would check for a minor light leak in the area that plant was sitting in. A pinhole of light can give you a headache in flower man. Just a thought. Anyways awesome job.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 24, 2008)

Man that is one nice looking nug.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 1, 2008)

Just wanted to post a pic of the HH after a week of drying.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 1, 2008)

So tasty buddy!!


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 1, 2008)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> Just wanted to post a pic of the HH after a week of drying.



So, where are they?


----------



## tankdogster (Sep 5, 2008)

I swear I can smell that  Very nice work


----------

